# tail light question???



## ryguy886 (Aug 23, 2009)

So I just bought an 04 A6 3.0 and I have noticed that the turn signals in th erear lights are orange. I have seen some A6's with al red tail lenses except for the reverse portion. Is this an earlier years tail lights or was it an option in 04, or was 04 supposed to have all red tail lights??? Any help with this would be appreciated.
Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

*Re: tail light question??? (ryguy886)*

It's YELLOW, and it's BETTER, easier to see, rather than another red lamp bluring into the brake lite. All turn signals should be YELLOW. You have a better light, you win.


----------



## 910_Industries (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: tail light question??? (ryguy886)*

The red/white lights came on the earlier C5's. I have an '03 avant that has the same amber portion you are talking about. I made my tails red/white with some red tail overlays. PM me if you would like more info on the overlays.


----------

